# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  کار با فایل زیپ zip

## samanelf

سلام دوستان 

در فلش راهی هست که بشه یه فایلی رو از تو فایل زیپ خوند؟

----------


## teshnehab

خیر نمی شود.

----------

